# today was a good day



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sometimes it gets so depressing knowing how many dogs are in need of good homes, but i did a home visit today that was great and i swear it gives you the energy back to do more.

there is a family who's applied to adopt a black lab mix. when i called to set up the home visit i got some weird vibes off the telephone calls. she would return my calls, but ask for someone else's name or leave me empty voice mails - as in, she didn't hang up right away so i had 10-20 seconds of silence.

not knowing what to expect, we showed up and found that the adopters are two elderly folks and their two adult sons who live with them. i finally understood why she and i were having those strange phone conversations - she's _exactly_ like my elderly mom is on a cell phone! LOL 

the offical adopters are her oldest son and her. they are doing that so that if the parents get sick, the son doesn't have to worry about custody issues with the dog. (great idea and planning on their part!)

they also have an adult son with mental retardation. he was in love with Faith. he sat on the floor and rubbed her belly and gave her treats (she was in heaven!). he was also telling me how he won't allowing chewing on the furniture, etc. he had the dog's food, bowls, etc. all ready to go - even told me how he picked the Eukanuba Lab food (i know, i know) for the dog because it had the glucosamine which was good for his joints.  

they were such a nice family, and had just lost their GSD to old age about 4 months ago and didn't like not having a dog. the new dog is going to have a great life with them.

there's really no point to all this except, what a nice way to recharge the rescue batteries!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's good to hear positive reports.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so glad you were able to find such a good home for the lab mix. I swear I don't know how you guys do it. Thank you!!!

Your post brought my parents situation to mind, so I hope you don't mind if I go a bit off topic. My parents lost both of their 14 year old Labs, Belle in June, and Molly about 3 weeks ago. They were sisters and they'd had them since pups, so you can guess how hard it's been for them. 

My mom is 79, my dad 77. They want to get another dog (not a puppy), so I mentioned rescue to them. Will it be hard for them to be approved because of their age? They are both in good health (my dad takes a spinning class at the Y!!) and have a great house with a fenced in back yard. Walks are not a problem as long as they don't have a puller! I think though, that age may be a factor? I would appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

What a sweet story. Thank you so much for brighten our day.

With so many horror stories out there, it's wonderful to hear of a family that not only will give a lovely forever home to a dog in need, but that also cares for their own family members who are in need. I don't think you can go wrong placing a dog with them.

And it gives me hope that I'll be able to adopt a rescue when my days for handling puppies are behind me.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great story. Thanks for hanging there during those down times. I remember them well.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> My mom is 79, my dad 77. They want to get another dog (not a puppy), so I mentioned rescue to them. Will it be hard for them to be approved because of their age? They are both in good health (my dad takes a spinning class at the Y!!) and have a great house with a fenced in back yard. Walks are not a problem as long as they don't have a puller! I think though, that age may be a factor? I would appreciate any advice. Thanks!


I am with a golden rescue and we tend to have a good amount of senior and/or slightly older dogs that would do quite nicely for an older couple. I have a foster right now that would be PERFECT for my parents (79 and 82) if they didn't already have an almost 100 lb lab/great dane mix! : Personally, I would probably pick them over a young working couple who was away from home all day. Of course, it still depends on the dog, but I'm sure they would be able to find a wonderful companion through rescue.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Merlin's mom - imho, some rescues may be hesitant to adopt to them because of their ages. 

however, i know if you had a plan in place - as in I will take the dog/dogs when it becomes necessary and have you also have a home visit, i would think they would be approved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank YOu..*

Thank you for the heartwarming story and I am very glad the Black Lab Mix found a home!

THANK God for people like you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think a lot of rescues would miss out on wonderful homes by not adopting certain dogs out to seniors, especially if they would be willing to adopt older dogs.

Glad you had a good visit Patty.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think a lot of rescues would miss out on wonderful homes by not adopting certain dogs out to seniors, especially if they would be willing to adopt older dogs.


i agree completely, but there are times when the rescues put blinders on about that stuff.

and, you guys made me curious so i went to check - Labs4Rescue has a check box on their application asking who the dog is primarily for and "elderly" is one of the choices. so, i don't think they'd have as big of an issue as some.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Some people in their eighties are elderly. Some people in their eighties, move better than I do!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is so great to hear stories with happy endings especially with all the crap going on right now with rescues being portrayed as the "bad guy". I think that it is a great idea for an elderly couple putting a family member on the adoption application in case of an emergency problem. I think that elderly dogs with seniors are a great thing. Helps to keep the seniors being active and an senior dog having a furever home.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the rescue advice!! We would have a plan in place for sure. 3 of 4 daughters live within 30 minutes, and any of us would take the dog in if it became necessary. It's good to know that age may not shut them out of rescue.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> there's really no point to all this except, what a nice way to recharge the rescue batteries!


 
And that's exactly what we all need every once in a while. Thanks for sharing!


----------

